# Attention Michigan sub's



## boss75

BEWARE !!! Do not provide sub contract services for Michigan Property Maintenance located in Rochester Hills MI. Your pay is always delayed and when he finally settles up at the end of the season he come up with some off the wall excuse that you didn't do this or that the right several months ago.


----------



## Philbilly2

At least he finally settles up with eventually... 

that is better than many...


----------



## boss75

Philbilly2 said:


> At least he finally settles up with eventually...
> 
> that is better than many...


That's the problem, he never settles up in full.


----------



## Philbilly2

Lein him...


----------



## 906Yooper

I see you are from Michigan. You can try small claims court. There is a filing fee, which goes up with how much money is owed to you. If I remember, mine was like $70 bucks or so. Documentation is everything here. In my cases (just 2) I ended up getting a judgment, but couldn't collect anyway as they were deemed judgment proof. One was a company bankruptcy, and the other abandoned the property with no forward address. 

One invoice was $700, the other was $1500. Not a lot of money, but still pissed me off. My feelings it's just a part of doing business. Maybe I should have got money up front, but didn't work that way. My actual costs for plowing were around $900 in time and fuel. Time is money. No maintenance included.


----------



## boss75

The money portion of it is done and over, I posted this thread to warn others from working for this company and not have to go through the issues that I did.


----------

